# stabbing pain...bladder infection?



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi, I have IBS-C or something. Sometimes for me it turns to painful D.Anyway, I've periodcally had sharp stabbing pain starting from the base of my pelvis that goes up... Recently, it's happened a little more than usual. Today it was pretty bad, but still just around the lower area. And it is not the "D" pain, more it is more in the front. For instance, a moment ago I just had one of the stabbing pains. It is almost blinding sometimes, and I cringed and had to stand up to aleve it. Passing gas helps also, although sometimes the pain happens before I do.I've never checked about a bladder infection, could it be this? I have no pain or problem urinating, nor do I have a fever nor does has the pain clearly linearly increased as time passes.Still...Anyone who has had a bladder infection, could these be symptoms of one? I am figuring it is just another IBS symptom, but if it IS a bladder infection, obviously it needs to be fixed.Anyone else with IBS have these pains? Anyone with a bladder infection have had these things as symptoms?Thank you in advance for your reply.*and just for the womans board* the pain sometimes originates so that I can even sort of feel it in my vagina or something...either that or the other side...I just don't know what it is and today it's been bad.


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

I have been getting exactly the same problems lately. I always used to get D and did have sharp pains sometimes, but now I get C mostly and I do get these pains low down and they are definitely different. It is almost as if it is in my womb it is that low, and I get period pains that can be so bad I have to lie down, but I am nowhere near my period. I was wondering if it might be a bladder infection because I do sometimes feel the need to go when I don't actually need to, and I know that all these problems in that area can be interlinked. I have to say that over the past few weeks my stomach has not been comfortable at all, but I only tend to get the bad pain in the evenings.Anyway, I am going to the doctor tomorrow for another issue, and I am planning to ask her if this is what it may be, so i shall report back.


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

P.S. - when I get these pains I tend to get a chill at the same time, and have to curl up under my duvet. Not quite sure why!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

ME too lately.....read my post on Feeling best during week of period....just posted because I felt the same as you guys......have been dealing with IBS, I think (also have ulcerative proctitis that i feel is in remission and has been since my diagnosis 2.5 years ago)-but i've had these stabbing pains (spasms that I used to get only very occasionally and they wouldn't come on and off for days-they'd just go away), gas and wierd feelings in my bladder area.....I know that your bowels can affect your bladder-they can push on them.....it's jsut very frustrating and depressing, isn't it.......the levsin i take doesn't really prevent this...only alleviates the pain a bit for a little while. I never just end up taking only one pill....usually 3-4 in a day when i'm like this. trying to eat very lightly yesterday and today..as i said in my other post...had many pains and aches 2 weeks before my period this month and then a day before it all went away...when my period was going on, i felt great...now it just ended and i feel the same pressure, pain, gas and bloat again...i don't want to have to see my GI......how long will this last?


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well I went to the doctor, and I don't have a bladder infection...So what is it? I don't know. Thankfully mine is gone for today ...but yes it is a different pain from the D pain. Like, originating down there and sending a sharp stab up the lower part of your body, and then it goes away...but you can't sit down too fast or it will happen again...ugh. Let me know if your doctor has any insight, Mrs Bear!


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

I went to the doctor and things are a bit complicated as I am pregnant, so this may be involved. I have given a urine sample to be tested for bladder infection but have not had the results yet. She wasn't much help apart from that though. I think it could be trapped gas as I have had sharp pain really low down before, have layed down and the gas has moved and this has made it feel better. I was surprised that gas could hurt this much because I was so used to it just rumbling around in my belly. Hope this helps.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Ah, I remember this pain from pregnancy. They told me even early on that it was the baby putting pressure on my bladder. I totally thought I had an infection but they just said - heavy baby, little bladder. IBSucks, could you be pregnant?Mrs Bear - how far along are you?


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

No...I'm not pregnant. I'm pretty sure of that lol!But yeah...my doctor didn't really have any explanation. He also asked if I was pregnant. Maybe an alien laid a baby in me. Just kidding.I guess it was just some weird form of gas, which usually doesn't make me have a sharp pain. It was also a week before my period starts...so maybe there is just a lot of fluid and stuff going on up there...?However, after I "moved" it felt better. Maybe something was just in a weird spot striking a bad nerve...?


----------



## anderson27 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sometimes the stabbing pains that occur before your period can be an ovarian cyst. some women are sensitive enough to pain that they can actually feel the egg burst from their ovary. if it was an ovarian cyst it usually resolves on its own, because the cyst is composed of fluid that builds up around the egg before it is released from the ovary. Once the egg is released the pain is gone. if the pain is gone i would not worry any more about it. sometimes dr's will order an ultrasound to check for these cysts, but if they have already ruptured the results will not show the cyst.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i have the exact same pains and im plagued with urine infections. i had my bladder streched last yr with no luck.. im deffo not pregnant lol.i go to the loo a hellava lot of times during the day and night


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

IBSS...Are you sure you don't have a kidney stone in the bladder? Sure sounds familiar to my experience. Anyway, I hope you are feeling better now.


----------

